# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Good quality goldfish

## hsquek

Hi all, am looking to convert my 4ft into a goldfish tank, any recommendations for places where I can find high quality stock?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## schwip

> Hi all, am looking to convert my 4ft into a goldfish tank, any recommendations for places where I can find high quality stock?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


NK fish farm has stock every week or so (: They are on facebook as well and you can whatsapp them for queries.

----------


## hsquek

Will do so, thanks!

----------


## Bbgobs

You can check out qianhu fish farm as well , they have a row different types of goldfish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BFG

I remember Pasir Ris farm has 1 lfs , just opposite the shop dealing in saltwater tank . Read online 53, Sims Drive , has 1 but not sure where .

----------

